# So much for wanting to be a real live etc....



## j d worthington (Feb 29, 2008)

Shades of "A Boy's Best Friend"....

Robot as good as real dog at easing lonely hours - Yahoo! News

Title: "Robot as good as real dog at easing lonely hours", from Reuters, by Julie Steenhuysen, datelined Wed., Feb. 27, 2008.

I've got to admit that, while at first blush this may seem a little unsettling, it actually makes things better for so many in a position where they _can't_ have a live pet... and I'll also admit to a fondness for robots anyway.....


----------



## Nik (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd rather have a cat...


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 1, 2008)

Nik said:


> I'd rather have a cat...


 
Well, frankly, so would I... but then, I'm rather partial to the species. But (unless you're including robot cats... and that is a disturbing concept to me, I must admit, on a lot of levels) that wouldn't take care of the problem of those who can't have a live pet....


----------



## Vladd67 (Mar 1, 2008)

I remember seeing the first British journalist who brought one of the sony dogs from Japan say that when he went abroad he left it with his parents as if he turned it off the personality it had created through his interaction with it would have been erased. So even though it was a robot he still had to find someone to look after the thing while he was away.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 1, 2008)

Vladd67 said:


> I remember seeing the first British journalist who brought one of the sony dogs from Japan say that when he went abroad he left it with his parents as if he turned it off the personality it had created through his interaction with it would have been erased. So even though it was a robot he still had to find someone to look after the thing while he was away.


 
Now, that is a very interesting aspect of this, isn't it?.... We really are well into Ballard's "post-human" era, aren't we....


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2008)

hmm if it were me I would complain of a lack of a save file 
 to be honest I think that such a machine for me would not work - its too, well simplistic in itself when compared to the range of emotons and actions of a real animal. I don't doubt that in time robots will achive possibly an even greater position than pets - they do seem to be humanities major attempt at finding an equal in the univers who is not a human, something which seems to be a longing in all of us - be we plant talkers, animal walkers or robot owners


----------



## The Ace (Mar 1, 2008)

Anyone fancy redrafting the 3 laws of robotics for cats ?


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 1, 2008)

The Ace said:


> Anyone fancy redrafting the 3 laws of robotics for cats ?


 
LOL, Ace! Oh, the variations that come to mind.....


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 1, 2008)

1. A catbot may not injure a human being unless it panics, is in a bad mood, doesn't like the human, is a kittenbot, is in pain, has a nasty disposition, mistakes the human for a prey animal, feels like injuring something, is trying to attract attention, is hungry, or is otherwise behaving like a cat. The phrase “_or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm” _is suspended as inapplicable to a catbot. The First Law does not cover attempts to trip the human by weaving through the human's legs when its arms are full.


2. A catbot may, or may not, obey orders given to it by human beings, even if such orders would conflict with the First Law. 


3. A catbot must protect its own existence.


----------



## Vladd67 (Apr 1, 2008)

Don't forget sub clause 1a A catbot must actively seek out and curl up on the lap of a person that cannot stand cats


----------



## Nik (Apr 1, 2008)

And the legal waivers...

Gravity, conservation of energy, statistics...

About the only valid feline law isn't-- IMHO, The Uncertainty Principle applies, right down to 'Paws on Threshold'. Of course, 'hidden variable' theory may apply...

Perhaps some of this may be explained by personal observation that ~10% of cats pass the 'mirror' test for self-recognition...


----------



## kyektulu (Apr 1, 2008)

Nothing can beat the real thing, its a machine without feelings or emotion.
There is no way I would have a robot other than a dog.


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 2, 2008)

A dogbot would probably fit in with the 3 laws ok and still be able to pass as a dog, if they got the slobber right...


----------



## Drachir (Apr 2, 2008)

The Procrastinator said:


> 1. A catbot may not injure a human being unless it panics, is in a bad mood, doesn't like the human, is a kittenbot, is in pain, has a nasty disposition, mistakes the human for a prey animal, feels like injuring something, is trying to attract attention, is hungry, or is otherwise behaving like a cat. The phrase “_or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm” _is suspended as inapplicable to a catbot. The First Law does not cover attempts to trip the human by weaving through the human's legs when its arms are full.
> 
> 
> 2. A catbot may, or may not, obey orders given to it by human beings, even if such orders would conflict with the First Law.
> ...


 
Don't forget the critically important must cough up hairball command.


----------



## Grimward (Apr 2, 2008)

Laws and Cats/Catbots? A contradiction in terms that even Asimov would have shied away from! At a minimum, the second law is "right out".


----------



## Allegra (Apr 2, 2008)

Hm... robot dog, not a bad idea really. First of all, no need to hassle with the housebroken training; secondary, tech's bills perhaps are lower than vet's.
Still, I wouldn't trade my real buggers for the machine, not in a million years.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Apr 3, 2008)

This brings to mind that movie A.I.

I think Spielberg ruined the ending.


----------

